# I went to bed with my rats earlier :) *pic heavy*



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ive been meaning to put up some rattie pics so here they are along with a bit about them 

First lot are 4 of my boys, Wilbor, Reuban, Dexter and Igor they came from someone who said they didnt have time for them anymore. As soon as i walked into the persons house all i could smell was rat pee it was really bad. Then i saw them and i could have cried, they were in a small filthy cage with a jam jar lid of water and no food, the guy said sorry i havnt cleaned them out when clearly they hadnt been cleaned out for a longggg time  But i got them home into a nice cage, they all had a bath and are all super friendly and squishy :001_tt1:

Wilbor



















Dexter










Reuban



















Igor



















*Bella and Pokey*

2 girls that came from a lady who said she was allergic to them and she was not making it up, when i went to get them her OH answered the door and showed me into the living room where i met the lady she had a really red face and hands she said it was because of the rats but she wanted to say goodbye so got them out. She obviously cared for them and cried alot when i was leaving but she had hardly any knowledge about them, they had a large cage but it was all wire with no lino or carpet down for their poor feet, they had no toys, no chews, no hammock! nothing except a plastic house, food bowl and water bottle!! They had also been kept in an empty spare room for 9 months and were never gotten out. They are extremly nervous girls and every little noise makes them jump. They havnt quite mastered free range time yet and will hide in the rat bag for the majority of it but i have managed to get a few pics

Bella is on the left



















Bella










Pokey










*Amber, Muffin, Apricot and Monica*

My four girls whose story you may have read, Apricot and Monicas mum is Amber and B3rnie adopted their brother Noodle

Amber - was told that her and Muffin were vicious, infact they were so 'vicious' that they both took treats from my hand the day i got them away from the awful man that had them. Although Amber hasnt let me pick her up yet she will climb onto me and let me stroke her, i am confident though that she will let me scoop her up soon



















Muffin - shes come a long way in the few weeks ive had her, at first she was nervous but now she lets me handle her no problems and as soon as i open the cage door she comes straight out 










Monica - Ambers baby, very friendly and also very quick and hard to photograph. Forever cleaning her tail and the others tails so see why i chose the name 










Apricot - Ambers baby, super sweet little girlie










Also just want to point out that there is an old sheet over my bed aswell as a picnic blanket - dont want ppl to think i sleep in rat poop


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

They're all beautiful, especially Igor, what a stunning rex boy he is:001_tt1:


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

lovely little ratties!!! I was very excited when I saw the "pic heavy" in the title  and I wasn't disappointed! Love them!


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

If Igor was human he would be a johhny depp  he really is a stunner


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

lovely! good work for getting them away from people who clearly shouldn't have them as well


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

also, that many pics give me some help in working out my favourite markings etc for choosing my new rats!


----------



## Crittery (May 2, 2011)

I thought you couldn't get cuter than Dexter, and then I saw the photo of Igor!

Stunning, stunning rats and so lucky to be in your hands now. It really is appalling how some people get animals without doing their research


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

aww they are very cute


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh hello sexy ratties, Igor is stunning :001_tt1:

And aww Noodle's sisters :001_tt1: I'll have to get some more pics of him, he is twice the size he was when you dropped him off :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Oh hello sexy ratties, Igor is stunning :001_tt1:
> 
> And aww Noodle's sisters :001_tt1: I'll have to get some more pics of him, he is twice the size he was when you dropped him off :lol:


how can a stinky rat be sexy


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

They are all gorgeous!

I love their little feet and how they hold their food.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

my boyfriend wont let me have rat babies

he says "but they're rats!" and then when he sees them in shops you can see it on his face he likes them. . . it's like he likes them but doesn't want to


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Oooh Dexter is rather lush:001_wub:


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

xkimxo said:


> If Igor was human he would be a johhny depp  he really is a stunner


Complete agreement!! Those are some lovely ratties xkimxo:smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Aww thanks for all the lovely comments 

*B3rnie* The girlies are so big now, i imagine Noodle is even bigger than them, ahh they grow up so fast 

*Nico0laGouldsmith* My partner wasnt too keen on my rats either when we first met 6 years ago but now i catch him all the time watching them and before we got dogs i used to free range my then ratties on the sofas and he used to let them climb all over him  though he would deny it if you asked. I think if you got rats he wouldnt be able to resist them


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw your rattie clan are all gorgeous


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> my boyfriend wont let me have rat babies
> 
> he says "but they're rats!" and then when he sees them in shops you can see it on his face he likes them. . . it's like he likes them but doesn't want to


Theres that stigma attached to them really isnt there, the very word "rat" conjures up images of dirty sewer rats or whatever. Shame its far from the truth!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

MikeParry said:


> Theres that stigma attached to them really isnt there, the very word "rat" conjures up images of dirty sewer rats or whatever. Shame its far from the truth!


yeah exactly. . .they're so cute  we had one in my garden because we have chickens and it was attracted to the food. . . .in all fairness it literally emptied their feeder within an hour of you feeding them every day and it was definitely just one coming in so we think it had a family elsewhere. . . but my dad tried to catch it to go and put it in the field and see if it came back but when it was cornered it attacked one of the chickens (only because it had no choice really) and my dad panicked and threw something at it and killed it  I felt really bad but I guess because the rat was cornered it was either the rat or the chicken 

because they only attack like any other animal when they're cornered 

they're such little cuties and they eat so nicely hahaha


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

I really can't wait to get mine!


----------



## RainbowMuncher (Aug 21, 2011)

Awww they are so sweet!!! xx Some people cannot get past the stereo type of rats being filthy, dirty, disease-ridden vermin. But they are not!! As you showed, they are loving and they obviously love you very much! You must be doing something great!! xx 

RainbowMuncher xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww bagsy Igor!!!!!

You have a lovely ratty crew there...and you are a wonderful person for taking on the waifs and strays of the ratty world and giving them a chance of happiness...something that is clear they have!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

They are so cute Dexter is the cutest. So they stack. Mysegu are cutest when asleep in a stack


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Awww bagsy Igor!!!!!
> 
> You have a lovely ratty crew there...and you are a wonderful person for taking on the waifs and strays of the ratty world and giving them a chance of happiness...something that is clear they have!


 fight you for him


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> fight you for him


:hand::hand::hand::hand:
I believe I'm first in the queue for Igor


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> :hand::hand::hand::hand:
> I believe I'm first in the queue for Igor


Well that's just not fair :crying:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

OHMYGAWSH i wuvs them <3


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha no one is stealing my beautiful little Igor :001_tt2: hes alllll mine mwahahaha 

and thank you everyone for all the lovely comments, i wish i could take all ratties that people dont want, its hard to see ads where people are just giving them away but ive tried to be strict with myself and respond to ads that dont sound very nice which may sound odd but those are the rats that are usually in the poor conditions. I try to console myself that i know there are other people like me that also take them in to love and give a good life too.

On a happier note i have a couple pics of my old boy Bamboo Tony, ive had him about 15months and hes approx 3 years old, i got him and his brother Ginger (who now runs free at the bridge) from someone who was moving and couldnt take them. Unfortunatly hes now by himself which wasnt an easy decision and i thought i was going to loose him a few weeks back but hes come back fighting although hes started to sound a bit chesty again  . He lives downstairs in my livingroom and spends alot of time being carried in a rat bag whilst im doing day to day stuff.

This was him earlier this evening










And another one  (his ear has always been like that)


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Aww bless him. That is such a cool name too . He must be a gangster with a name like that.


----------

